# How often do you bathe your puppy/dog?



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

He smells? Like how? Poodles typically do NOT smell. It is sort of a breed characteristic.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

One of the reasons I ADORE poodles is the fact that they do NOT smell at all :rolffleyes: !!! Yes - let us know what kind of smell do you "detect" since it might be that he has some kind of infection going on : (((


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

The only times my spoo smells is when he has been at daycare with the other dogs and they have been jumping and playing. Even then, it is not Finnegan who smells, it is the other dogs doggy smell on his coat!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

A poodle should *not* smell doggy. Check his ears to see if he has an infection. Teething may give him bad breath for a bit. But his hair should not smell. It will pick up surrounding odors, like the perfume of a woman who has been loving on him, or the smell of wood smoke after a walk on a winter's evening.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I try pushing every 2 weeks, but sometimes thats hard to do and might be a week. My dogs eat Raw and can romp in dirt at the park now and again. 

Is the smell around the ears and neck area? I have smelled poodles that can get bacteria or yeast build up in/around their ears. It can be genetic but it can also be environment - humidity, allergies and then some foods/kibble can cause this as well. Also dogs that are teething can get funky breath.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

First of all, welcome to the forum!  

I bathe Des once a week. He starts to smell after two weeks of no bathing, but he doesn't have that "dog smell", he just stops smelling like shampoo lol.  
I would definitely be on the eye for any health problems if he smells really really bad. Like he could have a smelly ear infection or something like that. 
Are you saying he starts to smell like two days after getting a bath? If so, there's definitely something up. That's not very poodle-like at all.


----------



## Yushimi (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmm it seems like...
lolz this is hard to describe.

Umm...he smells like dogs? 

He's my first puppy so maybe it's just me being picky about how he smells...LOLZ

Maybe it's his breath? I just knows he stinks of musky?/doggy/drool...

 I really really reallyyyyy wanna bath him every other day because of that. Or I should seriously stop letting him go outside but that's just mean.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think you need to take him to a groomer to get a professional opinion.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I bathe once a week. While Jasper's breath leaves much to be desired, he rarely smells. 

What are you feeding him? I know that I couldn't stand the way Jasper, or his breath, smelled after eating one of the fishy EVO foods. Don't know why but he wreaked.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I would not bathe him every other day. You are going to dry his coat and skin with too much bathing. I bathe mine once a week to 10 days and they are in show coat. 

The only time I detect a 'smell' on my poodles is when the ears need cleaning or when they are running outside through wet grass/brush, jumping in the stream or bog. Then, the smell is from what they have been playing in. In the winter, they can go two weeks without a bath and never smell.

A poodle should not smell in and of itself. 
_


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Does your puppy have a clean face or a shaggy face? I ask because towards the time it's time for a FFT, Captain can be clean everywhere, but need his face washed because it smells from water/food in the beard. I typically try to bathe every week or so.


----------



## Yushimi (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmm I think it's his ears lolz...I stuck my face into him trying to figure out where the scent is coming from.

Off to the groomers lolz! Thanks everyone! *hugglez*

He's been eating Blue Buffalo puppy food 

Do you all use conditioner after you shampoo too? Or just shampoo? I'm wondering if I should also pick up a spray in conditioner or not.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Smelly ears can be lots of things, including ear mites. Is he due innoculations? I would ask the vet to check them out.


----------



## Elis (Aug 31, 2010)

You should definitely take him to the Vet. It's not normal for a puppy to smell bad. All puppies should have this "brand new" smell 

Ear infection is a high possibilty and I really doubt it's coming from his breath or mouth since he's still too young to have tartar. Thou, the milk teeth (baby teeth) can make their breath smell funny but it shouldn't be a odor!

Get him check I say! ASAP.

I bathe Sookie always once a week, she's in showgroom!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Elis said:


> You should definitely take him to the Vet. It's not normal for a puppy to smell bad. All puppies should have this "brand new" smell


I would not go to a vet just yet. Go to an experienced groomer who will be able to tell you if your dog smells in a way that is not typical. Then, if there is an issue, see a vet.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Like everyone else said, I wouldn't bathe your puppy regularly more than once a week. That being said, the first few weeks I had Millie I probably bathed her a couple times a week if she would have an accident and get pee all over herself or something like that. If you will be shampooing often, make sure you use a moisturizing shampoo like an oatmeal or a puppy formula. Tropiclean has a good gentle oatmeal shampoo and a good puppy shampoo. They sell this at Petco.

Millie definitely had a "puppy" smell when I first got her, but it was not an offensive smell at all. 

The only time any of my poodles have really had a smell was when Henry had emergency bloat surgery right when he was at his 4-6 week mark and due to be bathed/groomed. He ended up having to go a total of 8 weeks :scared: in between bathing/grooming and he did have a little bit of a smell. Still not very bad though!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

sorry disregard this post.. posted it before I read entire thread.


----------



## Yushimi (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions! 

I took Barney to a professional groomer first and she cleaned out his ears and such. He smells like baby powder now haha!! I think it may have been the ear wax? He's fine now. 

Just to double check it wasnt anything serious about the ear smelling I took him to the vet the next day to check it out. Vet said it must've been the ear wax because he can barely smell the wax when I told him that Barney's ear used to stick A LOT lolz!! 

Phew!

Thanks everyone! Lolz I guess he just needed a REALLY good grooming because he didn't come very groomed even though the breeder said he was groomed. (Lolz not to my standard at least)

Guess I have to clean his ears once a week?


----------



## lizzardran08 (Jul 1, 2010)

My bianca never smells.
Except if she lays in the lake and then rolls around in the mud lol..
When she gets dirty like that i dont usually bathe her i usually just rinse her off with just water. too much bathing can be too much for the skin and coat and lead to dry itchy flaky skin.
Since Bianca is white she is always getting dirty but not stinky. 
She never smells of anything even her breath never smells. 
My boxers and Chihuahuas on the other hand can get really nasty sometimes ughhh.... thats why poos are the best!!!!!!!


----------

